# Squonk Mods



## Daniel Alves (24/6/17)

Hi,

I looking for a decent Squonk Mod, preferably regulated.
does anyone have stock or will be getting any of these?

*SVA DNA75*

*




*
*Therion BF by Lost Vape








VT Inbox by Hcigar








*


----------



## Petrus (24/6/17)

I suppose you can get the SVA clone at 3favpe. The VTInbox is /was in stock at @Sir Vape , maybe there will be another batch coming in. The Therion BF is discontinued if I am not mistaken.


----------

